

Phishing Attempts on Facebook Are Getting Lackluster - iamdave
http://twitter.com/iamdave/status/1095016699

======
iamdave
Early phase phishing on Facebook used to involve using the names of your
friends, people you had connected to your profile. A few minutes ago, I
noticed this notification. Not only do I not know who these people are, their
names aren't even linked to a profile.

Are phishing attempts getting a bit lackadaisical, or are scammers getting
more determined?

